

Ask HN: Design ideas for displaying list of employees - ashitvora

I am working on a website and wanted some better design / ui ideas to display list of employees along with their photo and short bio.<p>I like these<p>http://www.meebo.com/team/
http://about.digg.com/team<p>Does anybody have any other cool ideas.<p>Thanks :)
======
sportsTAKES
I like the Meebo design, pretty cool. I can't imagine scrolling through each
person though, just too many. Might be better functionally for a smaller
group.

My company is working on a group blog style page for our profiles. IE, letting
each employee take a turn at posting. The topic of the blog is what we do
during our down time, weekends, etc. Again, might be tough to manage with a
large group but if it's smaller, it might be a cool idea for you. (I don't
have a sample for you, it's not built yet.)

------
malyk
What about borrowing some ideas from new twitter? I really like the way the
official ipad client works. Maybe a listing with a short quip/headline under
each picture/name and then a slide-out pane with more in depth info on the
person.

~~~
ashitvora
yea. I like that idea.

Thanks :)

------
kingsidharth
I like Digg better. But if you have that many people on board, better go for
something innovative. I like how L-pad does it: <http://lpad.in/mentors>

